# Pet Peeves at work



## Formina Sage (Jul 14, 2011)

This thread exists in Off The Clock for everyday pet peeves, but might as well get one going here 

I hate hate HATE it when there's no soap/towels in the break room.


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate it when my departments metrics are red, the store is insanely busy, I finally get relief in the form of a 2nd person with shift overlap, and the LOD pulls both of us out of Electronics thus leaving the department unattended.

Then at the morning huddle (I close-open multiple times a week) my department gets singled out for poor scores multiple weeks in a row and I'm asked what I'm doing to fix it.

Somehow, even though I'm never allowed to focus on doing my job and putting the guests first 100% of the time, we blow sales numbers out of the water.  I feel so bad for the guests at my store.

Sorry my pet peeve was "Stupid-think-they-know-what-they-are-doing-recent-grad-LODs"  Target needs to fire all the asshat management that thinks we are Walmart.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate it when I do tasks that need doing without waiting for them to be assigned yet they're not acknowledged but our new little brown-noser always talks about the 1 little thing HE'S done & gets GTCs all over the board.


----------



## TMhardlines (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate how maybe four and five of us on the sales floor are the only ones who ever respond to guest first. Yet we are the only ones who get yelled at for not responding to guest first. The rest of the sales floor since they never respond to guest first its not considered part of their job.

Oh I hate the fact TLs LODs spit out "target speak" when you ask them a question! Really are you that Fing stupid that you can't come up with your OWN original thoughts and ideas?

I hate the fact that one LOD and GSA talk to TMs in such a rude way that if I ever spoke to them like that I would be fired on the spot.


----------



## theissueoftissue (Jul 15, 2011)

This one doesn't apply to Target exclusively, but when I'm using the bathroom and someone knocks on the door...

If the door is closed, and the light is on, you can safely assume someone is in there. I might have to print up a stop sign to hang on the door, you know, like they have in _preschool_ :facepalm:


----------



## lovecats (Jul 15, 2011)

theissueoftissue said:


> This one doesn't apply to Target exclusively, but when I'm using the bathroom and someone knocks on the door...
> 
> If the door is closed, and the light is on, you can safely assume someone is in there. I might have to print up a stop sign to hang on the door, you know, like they have in _preschool_ :facepalm:



And the door is locked!  It didn't lock itself, stupid!


----------



## LogisticsPeon (Jul 15, 2011)

People that come into the backroom and distract my already easy-to-distract team members. You have a job out on the floor, get the hell out of here.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 15, 2011)

theissueoftissue said:


> This one doesn't apply to Target exclusively, but when I'm using the bathroom and someone knocks on the door...
> 
> If the door is closed, and the light is on, you can safely assume someone is in there. I might have to print up a stop sign to hang on the door, you know, like they have in _preschool_ :facepalm:



The sign might read occupied? 



LogisticsPeon said:


> People that come into the backroom and distract my already easy-to-distract team members. You have a job out on the floor, get the hell out of here.



This one is a gem.:thumbsup: The same can be said for flow team when they are pushing and other TMs are arriving for their shifts.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone who works in pharmacy might agree with this one...."discount cards" (or loyalty cards, whatever the particular manufacturer wants to call them). Why can't they just make them like coupons instead of "third party insurance"???  Half the guests don't read the instructions on them and almost every company is different. SOOO annoying!!!


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 15, 2011)

When it take's the GSTL an hour to get change because she is chatting it up with her friends at the service desk.

I hate when that happens because as every guests comes I hope they are using a debit so I don't run out of change.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate it when my work plays nothing but late 90s and early 2000 boy bands over the pa system


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2011)

Guest_Attendant said:


> I hate it when my work plays nothing but late 90s and early 2000 boy bands over the pa system



One word: iPod.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 15, 2011)

Anything with a headphone is not allowed at our store regardless of what time your shift is.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jul 15, 2011)

When ETLs outnumber the salesfloor 4-1 and they call out the pulls "Salesfloor there are 12 pulls on the line". Well then help me out and work one!
GSTLS that allow cashiers to push carts, zone, or chat while the salesfloor team (both of us) are still on the lanes. Speedweave please
Guest Survey! Putting too much emphasis on the score. We are allowing a small portion of our guests tell us how we are doing. It is one reporting tool of many and should not be considered the Holy Grail of scores
The ETL lunch table. They push round tables together and eat all at the same time. If Team members and TLs all left the salesfloor at the same time, we would be written up. How about sitting with one of the underlings every now and then
Team members who come to work with a crappy attitude. If you think life is so much sweeter at Walmart, Costco, Sams etc, then go! People like that are like a cancer in the workplace.
I like my job, I really do. These things don't happen everyday, but when they do it irks me


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah. I'm on the remodel team at a Kroger owned store. (I used to work for spot. got the boot in 2010)


----------



## greatteam (Jul 15, 2011)

I absolutely LOOVE when my ETL gets on the walkie and yells about "Why are the pulls piling up in the backroom? munch munch?"

Well asshat because you scheduled me with one team member in the middle of the day. Plano is gone, instocks is gone, pricing is gone, fitting room is on break so the salesfloor team member is covering and market is doing a frozen pull. I'm the only one pushing the pulls while you're sitting on your ass in the office playing Solitaire. Also, your buddy from the morning let his team go home at 8 leaving a crapton of ************ from the truck that has to be pushed, and now you want your tasklist done 2 hours ago. Well, I'm sorry but you didn't schedule anyone to get this ************ done, so that endcap is going to be empty until I get some help.

"You're the TLOD make it work."

I want your paycheck.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 15, 2011)

Guest_Attendant said:


> I hate it when my work plays nothing but late 90s and early 2000 boy bands over the pa system



Ugh, at my store, it was always country music. *shudder*


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate it when people who receive book shipments throw out the Levy Home Entertainment boxes that they come in - those boxes are perfect for shipping my MIRs out, can you not see my dwindling stockpile of them right by the desk?

I also can't stand when team members leave leaky ESIM defectives on the desk or on the floor! BAG AND SEAL IT, people! I don't want to have to walk to the desk and "discover" your "gift", thereby having to clean an entire container's worth of laundry soap off the desk/floorpad/cement because you didn't want to contain the spill yourself!


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jul 22, 2011)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I hate it how our dedicated backroom team member who works in the p fresh backroom has a set schedule Monday through friday with 8 hr shifts on the truck days and 7 hr shifts on the non truck days. This person doesnt work weekends.
> 
> I hate it how on the other truck day when i am the only dedicated backroom tm backstocking our truck that I get 7 hrs shifts while our other backroom guys gets 8 hr shifts. Yet, i am pressured to the get the same amount done as he does but with one less hour to do it in.
> 
> ...



Really? A couple Great Team Cards and everything is hunky dory?
Last month I was a little short with my rent.  I handed my landlord a stack of Great Team Cards, but he wouldn't take them.  They didn't mean anything to him either.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr Laytex said:


> Really? A couple Great Team Cards and everything is hunky dory?
> Last month I was a little short with my rent.  I handed my landlord a stack of Great Team Cards, but he wouldn't take them.  They didn't mean anything to him either.



Amen.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate it when I get to work and there is a MAJOR backlog of rx's to do! They didn't call me in early because they "couldn't afford the extra hours" (now, if she LEFT 5 hours early and they called me IN 2 hours early, how is that EXTRA hours???)...this despite the fact that NOBODY there really knew how to process the electronic ones and barely knew how to type the paper ones (there were pharmacist interns & 1 tech who is even newer than me).  When I got there, NOBODY was typing and there were 20+ electronic ones & 4 paper ones for people who were IN the store that needed to be "ready" in 15 minutes!  I don't process often so I'm not exactly "speedy" when it comes to typing, but I managed to muddle my way through....did I even get a "Great Team Card"?  Of course not!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 22, 2011)

Came in to a loooooooong task list & finished everything except one. No recognition for everything finished, just 'feedback' for the one I didn't get done (& it was little crap).


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jul 22, 2011)

Store level pet peeve: Vendors.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 24, 2011)

Back to School... that is all.:facepalm:


----------



## Dynastic (Jul 24, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Came in to a loooooooong task list & finished everything except one. No recognition for everything finished, just 'feedback' for the one I didn't get done (& it was little crap).




It's uncommon to get noticed for the good efforts, but far too common to get easily noticed for a mistake or incomplete task, such is spot... I mean, life.


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 25, 2011)

theissueoftissue said:


> This one doesn't apply to Target exclusively, but when I'm using the bathroom and someone knocks on the door...
> 
> If the door is closed, and the light is on, you can safely assume someone is in there. I might have to print up a stop sign to hang on the door, you know, like they have in _preschool_ :facepalm:





lovecats said:


> And the door is locked!  It didn't lock itself, stupid!



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## oneteamonedream (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate it when the GSTL sends guests to guest service to get rang up.  Just because we have no guest up there, we are still working on rewraps, defectives, stuff others put on our counter and everything else.  :thumbsdown:


----------



## CrazyGuestRock (Jul 25, 2011)

oneteamonedream said:


> I hate it when the GSTL sends guests to guest service to get rang up.  Just because we have no guest up there, we are still working on rewraps, defectives, stuff others put on our counter and everything else.  :thumbsdown:



Stop being lazy. Targets mission is 1+1...the GSTL should be using the Guest Service Desk as an extra express lane when there are no guest returns.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyGuestRock said:


> Stop being lazy. Targets mission is 1+1...the GSTL should be using the Guest Service Desk as an extra express lane when there are no guest returns.



While I certainly understand the need for 1+1, it's hardly fair to call laziness when the GSTM is only trying to accomplish their daily tasks. If they were standing around shooting the breeze with another TM, fine; but attempting to finish rewraps and defects are legitimate tasks and there is absolutely no need for hostility toward someone who is trying to keep their area brand.


----------



## CrazyGuestRock (Jul 25, 2011)

I was only kidding with lazy part.

Wouldn't you think however though, that the GSTL would understand if the daily task are not finished due to the fact guest are being sent that way.  "Oneteamonedream" never mentioned getting in trouble or coached for not getting task done.  Ultimately, the Front End, or even Target in general is *GUEST FIRST*.  Or at least that is how it should be.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyGuestRock said:


> I was only kidding with lazy part.
> 
> Wouldn't you think however though, that the GSTL would understand if the daily task are not finished due to the fact guest are being sent that way.



In a perfect would, they absolutely would. At my store, at least, they often didn't. That is not to say that they were bad GSTLs, because most of them were very good people; it's just that they were usually very busy and sometimes forgot or didn't think to status with the Guest Service Team Members or Food Ave before utilizing them, and this often led to a build up of tasks or a general failure to get them done in a timely manner.



CrazyGuestRock said:


> Ultimately, the Front End, or even Target in general is *GUEST FIRST*.  Or at least that is how it should be.


That is the idea, yes. It's certainly efficient to get the guests checked out in as timely as manner as possible, and utilizing other locations is one way of doing that. However, I can certainly sympathize with the feelings of frustration that TMs in those other locations feel when they have to put aside tasks they are working on to ring up guests sent by the GSTL, especially when they are behind on those tasks or overwhelmed by the sheer volume of them. Yes, they will stop what they are doing and ring up the guests, but that doesn't mean they have to be thrilled about it every time it happens, and if it happens often enough, it's bound to become a pet peeve.


----------



## CrazyGuestRock (Jul 25, 2011)

So sales floor team members shouldn't answer back up cashier calls, simply because they are behind on their task?  I am not saying they should be thrilled by any means, but what I am saying is I wouldn't call that a pet peeve, simply because it's something that you have to do.  Those guest they are ringing up brings in Sales.  More sales = More payroll.  More payroll = more money in Team Members pockets.  

A pet peeve would be similar to the very first post...the one about no soap/towels in the break room.  That is understandable.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyGuestRock said:


> So sales floor team members shouldn't answer back up cashier calls, simply because they are behind on their task?  I am not saying they should be thrilled by any means, but what I am saying is I wouldn't call that a pet peeve, simply because it's something that you have to do.  Those guest they are ringing up brings in Sales.  More sales = More payroll.  More payroll = more money in Team Members pockets.
> 
> A pet peeve would be similar to the very first post...the one about no soap/towels in the break room.  That is understandable.



When there is a call for back up, everyone is supposed to respond every time; that's best practice. When management is understanding of the fact that guests come first and tasks come second, then everything works as it should. The problem is that in some stores, management is not very understanding at all, or due to hours being cut, the appearance of other areas suffers because there simply aren't enough TMs to respond to guest calls and finish tasks. When that happens enough, it's frustrating to be a TM who genuinely wants to see guests happy and maintain a brand area for them to patronize, yet to not have the power to accomplish either. As for pet peeves, I think they can be just about anything, depending on the person. What is annoying or frustrating to some may not even phase others. I know one of mine used to be when someone neglected to double-bag the outside trash cans. It drove me and some of the other Guest Attendants crazy, but others didn't seem to really care: they hated responding to guest first calls, which I was usually happy to do. 

And forgive me: we've been having this discussion for a while and it just occurred to me that this is the first time I've seen your Username and that I never welcomed you to the forum; welcome!  Are you a GSA or GSTL? You seem very familiar with the front end. I used to work Food Ave myself.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 26, 2011)

Grrrr, haven't posted in this topic recently, but this morning gave me pause to share a pet peeve. Since we are ON again for the back to school/back to college, I've been helping the BR team after the truck is finished with the push. Not once today but twice  FT put defectives on their backstock. One was  a broken vase. The other was liquid hand soap that had no lid and had turned over in the tier cart. It was a mess to clean up. It had leaked all over the backstock items as well as boxes on the bottom of the cart. Plus the trail on the floor.

Another one along the same lines is FT not pushing. They have been told countless times to check for second locations. Also to have someone with a PDA to check if they can't find where an item is stocked. I was backstocking H&B on Saturday and about 70% of the items I checked went out. Whatever happened to audits? Are they no longer done? I shouldn't have to check items to see if they go out. BR gets full too quickly to add more that should be on the sales floor. End of rant, thank you for listening.


----------



## DotWarner (Jul 26, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> Grrrr, haven't posted in this topic recently, but this morning gave me pause to share a pet peeve. Since we are ON again for the back to school/back to college, I've been helping the BR team after the truck is finished with the push. Not once today but twice  FT put defectives on their backstock. One was  a broken vase. The other was liquid hand soap that had no lid and had turned over in the tier cart. It was a mess to clean up. It had leaked all over the backstock items as well as boxes on the bottom of the cart. Plus the trail on the floor.
> 
> Another one along the same lines is FT not pushing. They have been told countless times to check for second locations. Also to have someone with a PDA to check if they can't find where an item is stocked. I was backstocking H&B on Saturday and about 70% of the items I checked went out. Whatever happened to audits? Are they no longer done? I shouldn't have to check items to see if they go out. BR gets full too quickly to add more that should be on the sales floor. End of rant, thank you for listening.



Wow.  FT hasn't changed...it's been two years since I left Target and I remember this same thing happening at my store.  I used to do the challenge and most of it went out.  I was often the TM with the PDA and a few people would ask for a scan but others wouldn't.  
Yet they'd see the asterisk on the box label and the shelf label and ask what that meant.  :facepalm:  These were not new TMs either.
Nothing ever sells from the backroom.  It's like it says on the backroom clips "In the store, on the floor..."


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 26, 2011)

lac704 said:


> Wow.  FT hasn't changed...it's been two years since I left Target and I remember this same thing happening at my store.  I used to do the challenge and most of it went out.  I was often the TM with the PDA and a few people would ask for a scan but others wouldn't.
> Yet they'd see the asterisk on the box label and the shelf label and ask what that meant.  :facepalm:  These were not new TMs either.
> Nothing ever sells from the backroom.  It's like it says on the backroom clips "In the store, on the floor..."



We haven't been doing challenge in several weeks. If it comes up challenge we backstock it. Agreed, these are NOT new TMs. I too am one with a PDA. I've told people if there's a full case that won't go out it's probably located elsewhere, check endcaps. This job can be frustrating when you take pride in doing your job properly and others are too lazy or don't care. Thanks for your reply, lac.


----------



## reverselogistics (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate it when the flow team puts a box of something that is broken on the defect cart leaving the 8 that aren't broken in the box too. Once or twice is ok but all day? They also have a habit of breaking a lot of stuff when they "bowl" it out. Please don't throw it down the aisle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Target Annie (Jul 26, 2011)

came in from a long weekend off, and my desk was piled high with mail, signs, pogs, and someone took off the pages from my daily Dilbert calendar and they are no where to be found. That's just rude!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> ...and someone took off the pages from my daily Dilbert calendar and they are no where to be found. That's just rude!



Oooooh, that's gettin' PERSONAL! We're gonna have to hurt someone REAL bad...


----------



## Target Annie (Jul 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Oooooh, that's gettin' PERSONAL! We're gonna have to hurt someone REAL bad...



see, that's what I'm saying - awful to dump crap on the desk - *rude* to steal the calendar pages!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll get a rope!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> see, that's what I'm saying - awful to dump crap on the desk - *rude* to steal the calendar pages!





redeye58 said:


> I'll get a rope!



Ck with ap for any video events at tsc...pictures speaks 1k in words.


----------



## SrTLRep (Jul 28, 2011)

reverselogistics said:


> I hate it when the flow team puts a box of something that is broken on the defect cart leaving the 8 that aren't broken in the box too. Once or twice is ok but all day? They also have a habit of breaking a lot of stuff when they "bowl" it out. Please don't throw it down the aisle!!!!!!!!



Drives me insane!!! I usually end up with a full cart of items that are perfectly fine because someone couldn't be bothered to seperate them from the defective item. Stuff that just needs to be wiped off or have a plastic tab put on it also drives me crazy!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay, so our pharmacy has been doing these contests because we're low on 5-minute challenges. I've had it with the other techs who will "jump in" when I ask a guest "Can I help you find something?" because, of course, then THEY get the credit and it looks like I'm not doing anything!  Personally, I think the whole "5mc" thing is counter-productive for pharmacy, anyway, because I can't exactly be filling a prescription in a timely manner AND be out on the floor showing a guest where the toothpaste is, now can I?


----------



## Poofresh (Sep 13, 2020)

When they call to grab go backs at guest service. Then they want u to bring your own cart


----------



## happygoth (Sep 13, 2020)

This is good thread to resurrect, lol! 

Three-tiers left on the salesfloor. I don't care who you are or what's in it, if you leave a three-tier on the salesfloor, your Mom's a ho. If I were a leader I would be reviewing the video and writing people up.

Very close second is DBOs who don't work their reshop.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 13, 2020)

People who don't do enough work causing me to pick up the slack. I feel like I am doing the morning and night person's work.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 13, 2020)

People who constantly call out.

And I hate it when people throw away the loose bags. Use them!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 13, 2020)

Carts left in the middle of aisles. Three tier, guest cart, flat, motorized cart, doesn't matter--leaving carts in the middle of aisles has me seeing red every time.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 13, 2020)

Guests who block the whole racetrack with their family of Karenettes and don't move even though they see you coming from a dozen aisles away. Edit: with a pallet of water.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 14, 2020)

sometimes people call me “TL [insert my name]” over the walkie and I am not, so it makes me rage. mainly because then i suddenly remember that they make me do like 50 times more than my job description.

someone called me that tonight after like six closing (front end) callouts that i somehow had to make work (closing etl literally did not check in once) and i yelled in TSC “I DONT KNOW HER” ... then calmly answered the walkie


----------



## Yetive (Sep 14, 2020)

Team members who complain about other team members, then do the thing they were complaining about.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 14, 2020)

I HATE when people put the label holders on the peg hooks upside down.


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 14, 2020)

Automatically assuming the bathroom is open without knocking. I hope they enjoy the face plant


----------



## happygoth (Sep 14, 2020)

goingto4 said:


> Automatically assuming the bathroom is open without knocking. I hope they enjoy the face plant


I actually hate knocking on the bathroom door, and I hate it when people knock when I'm in there. Weird, I know, but I'm a bit hard of hearing and I just don't like yelling through doors, especially when one is doing one's business. I try the door handle without pushing forward to see if it's locked. If it is, I quietly step away.


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 14, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I actually hate knocking on the bathroom door, and I hate it when people knock when I'm in there. Weird, I know, but I'm a bit hard of hearing and I just don't like yelling through doors, especially when one is doing one's business. I try the door handle without pushing forward to see if it's locked. If it is, I quietly step away.



I don't mind that. The ones I'm mentioning are the ones who come at the door with a full head of steam and simultaneously mash the handle and try to come in. A TL actually unlocked the door doing that and opened the door on someone.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Sep 14, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I actually hate knocking on the bathroom door, and I hate it when people knock when I'm in there. Weird, I know, but I'm a bit hard of hearing and I just don't like yelling through doors, especially when one is doing one's business. I try the door handle without pushing forward to see if it's locked. If it is, I quietly step away.


And if they take to long then I rattle the handle.


----------



## mizl (Sep 14, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> sometimes people call me “TL [insert my name]” over the walkie and I am not, so it makes me rage. mainly because then i suddenly remember that they make me do like 50 times more than my job description.
> 
> someone called me that tonight after like six closing (front end) callouts that i somehow had to make work (closing etl literally did not check in once) and i yelled in TSC “I DONT KNOW HER” ... then calmly answered the walkie



Are they still making you act as GSA? They're not supposed to exist anymore.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 14, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Guests who block the whole racetrack with their family of Karenettes and don't move even though they see you coming from a dozen aisles away. Edit: with a pallet of water.


I've had to move guests from the path of our water pallet  guy before.  They are always super  oblivious


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 14, 2020)

Guests who obviously try to socially distance from other guests, but pretend they don't see TMs and shove past them in the aisles.
Anyone who snaps their fingers or whistles to try to get a TM's attention.
TMs who leave the empty casepack/shipper on the backroom shelf.
Anyone who leaves their walkie on in the break room.
TMs and vendors who try to walk underneath the Crown while I'm pulling a pallet down.
Guests who let their kids touch and play with everything in Toys, but have no intention of actually buying anything there.
Guests who touch everything but have no intention on actually buying any of it.
Bullseye reshop that somehow ends up ALL OVER the store.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 14, 2020)

mizl said:


> Are they still making you act as GSA? They're not supposed to exist anymore.


I know. We’re high volume and have had trouble keeping a TL, so me and another have kept getting scheduled as it under Service and Engagement TL on the grid. 

It’s worse now though because one day our ETL will tell us we’re just advocates, we have no authority to do anything (i’m talking like asking a TM to cover SCO for a break), and anyone can do as good as a job as me (literally had this convo with every guest service tm with me present for each convo), but when something goes wrong, it’s “well, what could you have done to avoided that” and lots of condescension. Also, my ETL will straight up ask GS to go to 4 when they call her and she’ll go on 4 and say, “call [insert my name].”


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 14, 2020)

Here's another one I can't stand is when I will tell them I will be right there yet there they will still go and yell hello give me just minute or two and wait.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 14, 2020)

Oooh! That reminds me- guests who hit the call button multiple times!  IE, they hit the electronics button, the electronics TM is in back pulling an item for another guest so a nearby TM clears it and tells them the electronics TM will be right with them, then they hit the button again once the other TM walks away.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 14, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> It’s worse now though because one day our ETL will tell us we’re just advocates, we have no authority to do anything



Since I'm a cranky bitch, I would take this to mean I should call said ETL anytime any decision needs making, ever, and remind them that they told me I don't have authority to do anything so obviously they want to handle this themselves, smile, blink blink blink...


----------

